# Big Drum on a Cast Pro Series 12' 3-7!



## Tommy

Last Friday angler Tony Marabella put a nice 48' drum on the beach using a CPS 12' 3-7 casting rod with an Akios 656 CTM. Tony was fishing for puppy drum on the south side of Cape Point when the big fish hit his bait.

Great job Tony!


----------



## bronzbck1

Great job Tony, he loves that rod and reel


----------



## liveherring

curious, shoes are sand/water proof Tommy?


----------



## surffshr

Nice job Tony

Mike


----------



## Alexy

Nice job, 
Also nice to see I am not the only one with a red suburban with the paint failure.


----------



## River

Tony only catches big Drum ---- because they're the only one that can shake the Truck hard enough to wake him up --- Tony's one great fisherman, spends more time on the beach than anyone ----- another nice one Tony --- River


----------

